# CLOSED Zell crafting Stone Lion-Dog!!!



## jynxy87 (Apr 23, 2020)

I am opening my island if anyone wants to get the Stone Lion-Dog DIY from Zell. You can also shop with Leif, Able or the cranny. Turnip price is 145.

Tips are appreciated (NMT, new bushes from Leif, bells, etc) but not required.

Please leave thru the airport. Stay on path and no shaking fruit trees or touching flowers.

I will let 2 or 3 on at a time and will PM you with a Dodo code.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come get the DIY =D


----------



## Asyrah (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Cray-Z (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## ameli19 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, can I come?
Ingamename: Ameli


----------



## Richluna (Apr 23, 2020)

I will like to come please


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, I would like to visit!!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I please come over


----------



## PerryPerry (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, I would like to come by!


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I please come!


----------



## Kipperos (Apr 23, 2020)

if hes still crafting cn i come over! :0


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to drop by please.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to come if possible?


----------



## Radda (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi! Can I please come as well?


----------



## pipperoni (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come if you still are letting people in!


----------



## 2amSnow (Apr 23, 2020)

Id like to come over! .w.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 23, 2020)

jynxy87 said:


> I am opening my island if anyone wants to get the Stone Lion-Dog DIY from Zell. You can also shop with Leif, Able or the cranny. Turnip price is 145.
> 
> Tips are appreciated (NMT, new bushes from Leif, bells, etc) but not required.
> 
> ...


I could give you a ticket.


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, is he still crafting : D


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to visit please ^^


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come over if possible please.


----------



## animalcrossing_Ari (Apr 23, 2020)

May I come if your still allowing people


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d like to come if you’re still up for visitors, please! I can bring bushes.


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 23, 2020)

sounds fun. i'd love to visit for thiss DIY if its still active


----------



## Leann (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come please? ^-^


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 23, 2020)

I am closing as Zell is almost done crafting.


----------

